# Limiters



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

In Komplete ultimate 12 there is VC2A what looks i can use it Limiter? but difference beetween upgrade to komplete 12 or komplete 12 ultimate is level i can get price difference even othertools. maybe something better. for this and some other uses. i have allready Komplete 9. 
Now good ideas how i test what limiters i like? any ideas good test stiuff with synths and samples (i mean i try learn how good limiter sounds). any ideas limiters and ohter mixiing related plugins what test? (with clear guis i like this vc2a gui and other mastering related what NI sells some plugins go way too small with my new 32" 2560x1440 display)


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 22, 2019)

I use w1 or ozone (which has a trial version).










Is The Free Yohng W1 Limiter Really a Waves L1 Clone?


On Synthtopia on Jan 21, there was a post about a free Waves L1 clone called Yohng W L1. Waves L1 costs $300 so when someone claims they have created a clone and are offering it for free I become...



redfaux.typepad.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 22, 2019)

Fabfilter pro-l 2 is top notch. Enable true peak detection, crank up oversampling to 4x or 8x, change to k metering, see the LUFS output, etc.

Bit if you have a compressor that you can go higher than 10:1 or so, then you're getting into limiting. But not with a "brick wall" - inter transient peaks will still exceed 0db without a quality dedicated limiter like pro l2. But that matters more for the final output then a single instrument.

Many fabfilter plugins can go from small size to full screen.

If anyone is spending thousands on libraries and synthesis, spend on quality mixing tools, too! I love the ease of use and quality of the fabfilter mastering bundle: compressor, multi band compressor, EQ and limiter. Worth every penny (got it on sale).


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like waves dont have anymore l1 reqular one only ultramaxizer version.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Fabfilter pro-l 2 is top notch. Enable true peak detection, crank up oversampling to 4x or 8x, change to k metering, see the LUFS output, etc.
> 
> Bit if you have a compressor that you can go higher than 10:1 or so, then you're getting into limiting. But not with a "brick wall" - inter transient peaks will still exceed 0db without a quality dedicated limiter like pro l2. But that matters more for the final output then a single instrument.
> 
> ...



I look these compressors what i have... H-Comp (what i get somewhere i dont remember where but legal way) have ratio knob 1-50 looks like i allows this? (i look others as well).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes, very high ratio compression is basically limiting. Can work well for an instrument or track.


----------



## Henu (Sep 22, 2019)

If you want only one, get Pro-L2. As said, definitely worth every penny. I'd buy it even with double the price they're asking.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

Is bit pricey
and i very likely want single plugin at least first i dont simply have much spend to music making tools. Waves looks have in many plugins outdated guis. Power Pack is indeed cheap set but looks only partly moderzined guis now like Waves L1 is modern gui and something else but not whole stuff. and old guis look bit hard this display.(2560x1440 32")

ps. and looks only compressor plugin (i dont count studio one stuff what some users dislike) what i have this feature is H-Comp what i get sometime ago in free. and is hard know if Studio One Limiter is bad any comments about it?


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Fabfilter pro-l 2 is top notch. Enable true peak detection, crank up oversampling to 4x or 8x, change to k metering, see the LUFS output, etc.
> 
> Bit if you have a compressor that you can go higher than 10:1 or so, then you're getting into limiting. But not with a "brick wall" - inter transient peaks will still exceed 0db without a quality dedicated limiter like pro l2. But that matters more for the final output then a single instrument.
> 
> ...


In not spending thousands but current plugin list is i think is less than 2000euros. even still i try select best possible tools for my budget anyway.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 22, 2019)

DMG Audio is also highly regarded. I've read many people say that Limitless is the best limiter. I prefer the Fabfilter experience, but DMG might also be worth looking at.


----------



## Henu (Sep 22, 2019)

True, many peeps swear on DMG Limitless. I haven't tried it out myself, but their Equilibrium EQ is _incredibly_ good so one would think Limitless is also having the same standards applied.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 22, 2019)

Waves L3 Multimaximizer is currently $50. 









L3 Multimaximizer Multiband Peak Limiter Plugin | Waves


A powerful auto-summing multiband limiter for all-in-one mastering, the L3 multiband peak limiter plugin enhances your frequency response and maximizes your levels.




www.waves.com


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Waves L3 Multimaximizer is currently $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see and thinked it. I must think things.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

Can Waves L3 replace L1? i mean do same things but more.


----------



## Henu (Sep 22, 2019)

The common consensus would go L2 > L1 > L3.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 22, 2019)

Henu said:


> The common consensus would go L2 > L1 > L3.


Good know even i ordered now L1 Ultramaximizer becouse looks very clear and my budget is tight. and i only beginer and get something better later. and Studio One own limiter looks something what i cannot understamnd same level. i dont have words what i mean. english is hard language to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 29, 2019)

_*FYI*_ _ PSP Xenon suddenly on sale at $40 & Free X-Dither. Dunno where it 'fits' with posted suggestions ....  Both in Cart (USA) @ $38.14

Ends one day or so.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 30, 2019)

Pro-L and Ozone Maximizer are my two go to brick wall limiters.... Both have very different sounds so Ozone tends to be used for more aggressive music Pro-L for music requiring transparent limiting..


----------



## storyteller (Sep 30, 2019)

I think Waves L1 is still crazy good. It is not a brick wall limiter and it isn’t meant to be used to win the loudness wars, but it is the best sounding limiter for that 1db to 3db reduction range. It is on every mix I do. Dave Pensado is still using L1 and L2 on most sessions he posts on YouTube.(albeit he mostly mixes pop/rock/country/etc)

Stealth Limiter (IK) can get way loud with very little artifacting, but i don’t like what any limiter does when trying to just add DBs. But if that’s what you are after, I think Stealth is the best sounding choice for that.

Waves L3 and L316 are both special plugins that sound great. Charlie Clouser uses L3-LL (included in the L3 purchase) on his busses. He’s written several posts here about it. L316 is great if you take the time to learn how to use it. It is a specialist tool. Nothing can beat it when used properly. But if you don’t know what you’re doing, it will sound like garbage. They both add color to the sound, so that should be considered.

Popular opinion seems to applaud the Izotope limiters (in particular, the latest iteration). This comment might get some pushback, but I think every single IZotope limiter sounds terrible. I really do. I like a lot of IZotope products... but the limiter isn’t one of them. They are great for brickwalling... but not for critical mixing.

Pro-L, Xenon, and DMG all get rave reviews as well. For ProTools users only, Massey L2007 is really great.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I think Waves L1 is still crazy good. It is not a brick wall limiter and it isn’t meant to be used to win the loudness wars, but it is the best sounding limiter for that 1db to 3db reduction range. It is on every mix I do. Dave Pensado is still using L1 and L2 on most sessions he posts on YouTube.(albeit he mostly mixes pop/rock/country/etc)
> 
> Stealth Limiter (IK) can get way loud with very little artifacting, but i don’t like what any limiter does when trying to just add DBs. But if that’s what you are after, I think Stealth is the best sounding choice for that.
> 
> ...



Very timely ! Have Ozone 8 Elements and bx_ limiter. Was considering PSP Xenon at current $40., but your post prods me toward Waves. Another search compared and favored L2 over L1. Current promo cost is same. Will appreciate your thoughts on these ? Prefer to add just one right now.
THX!


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 1, 2019)

I personally really enjoy using this one.
TDR limiter 6 GE


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2019)

JPQ said:


> Can Waves L3 replace L1? i mean do same things but more.



The L1 is a full-spectrum limiter, the L3 is multiband. Those are useful for mastering things that have been turned into stereo already, among other applications, but for multitrack music mixes I personally have always preferred to handle bulging frequencies before they get to the final bus.

Without proclaiming my way the high way, I only use a limiter at the last stage to tweak the overall level - before that I don't turn it on.

EDIT: That's as distinct from a mix bus compressor (I like Cytomic The Glue), which I turn on earlier in the mix process. Point being, for me a limiter is a last-minute processor.



Henu said:


> The common consensus would go L2 > L1 > L3.



The L2 is really great, in fact I had the hardware version a number of years ago. Lousy limiters sound sort of harsh, but the L2 is transparent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2019)

Of course, you can also use harshness to good effect.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 1, 2019)

I would never put a Waves limiter on the mix buss, but they can be useful on individual tracks. For transparent heavy limiting, DMG Limitless and iZotope Ozone 8 are fantastic, and for light limiting, Slate FG-X is great. These are tools that require a heavier learning curve to utilize to their fullest potential, though.


----------



## Dietz (Oct 1, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> I would never put a Waves limiter on the mix buss


... and I hardly ever mix without one on this position.  (Might also be Vienna Suite's Limiter, though.)


----------



## Joël Dollié (Oct 1, 2019)

Having tried many, Pro L2 seems to be the most transparent. You can have a bit more gain reduction compared to other limiters without hearing actual artifacts. The "Modern" setting is fantastic.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 1, 2019)

I have FF L2, but ToneBoosters Barricade is worth checking out too.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2019)

Dietz said:


> ... and I hardly ever mix without one on this position.  (Might also be Vienna Suite's Limiter, though.)



That's right, I forgot I have that now with VE Pro 7. Will have to try it.

As I've posted before, the exciter is outstanding.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 7, 2019)

I really like Pro-L2 also, mainly on the master buss but every now and then I use it on a single instrument.

In fact I prefer to do all my monitoring with that plugin rather than watching my master level in REAPER. I always work with LUFS level now and have settled on -16 for all my material, which is mainly beat-less and ambient. If I do create a track with percussion then I up it to -14.

For the -16 stuff I try to iron out any peaks with automation first, and then there comes a point where Pro-L is there to catch the odd rogue and usually resonant peak.

cheers

andy


----------

